# Rinnai (R94LS) Heating Issue



## sbond007 (Aug 28, 2016)

Rinnai (R94LS) The house has two faucets that are separate handles for hot and cold. Both of those faucets hot water handles turn and draw hot water. But in the last two months in there shower and kitchen sink faucet (which are single handle faucet mixer values; they do not draw hot water all the time. However, if they start the hot water off the hot water with separate handle it works. This unit has been great since the date it was installed up until the last couple of months. The unit is clean and free of dust and build up. Also when you flip the switch to open the relief valve it starts heating the water. Heads up they have no codes and have been checked. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I bet if you call your local licensed plumber and describe your issues they will know exactly what to do and how to fix it.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

sbond007 said:


> Rinnai (R94LS) The house has two faucets that are separate handles for hot and cold. Both of those faucets hot water handles turn and draw hot water. But in the last two months in there shower and kitchen sink faucet (which are single handle faucet mixer values; they do not draw hot water all the time. However, if they start the hot water off the hot water with separate handle it works. This unit has been great since the date it was installed up until the last couple of months. The unit is clean and free of dust and build up. Also when you flip the switch to open the relief valve it starts heating the water. Heads up they have no codes and have been checked. Any ideas? Thanks.


Go to your garage and get the biggest hammer you have and smack that bad boy a few times to shake loose whats giving it trouble ..should be good to go after that..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Go to your garage and get the biggest hammer you have and smack that bad boy a few times to shake loose whats giving it trouble ..should be good to go after that..


There you go again! Stop giving our secrets of the trade out so freely!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

sorry, he sounds like a nice guy, even though he has no business being here...:no:


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Kohler makes an aftermarket part for the Rinnai tankless heater that solves that issue. You can find detailed instructions on their website on how to install it.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Sounds like the flux capacitor is burned out.


----------



## danielsmith2443 (Jul 23, 2016)

Lefty loosey righty tighty 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Tighten the pickny flange, its loose and you will have problems like this until its tight.


----------



## bdaltonph (Nov 23, 2014)

Huh. Interesting 
http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=426209


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

and who is giving free trade secrets out????:whistling2:




Master Mark said:


> I was gonna say that too....
> it probably has some dirt build up in the intake screen...:yes:


----------

